# Horse sweet feed for deer?



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone use sweet feed for deer bait?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I have used it in the past..worked well for me.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, it works well. It's grain with molasses on it. Of course they like it. I think you'll find that most people don't use it because it cost so much more than just a bag of whole corn, and corn works as well as anything. If you can get some Horse and Mule for pretty cheap, use it.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Thinking about mixing it with corn.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

davydtune said:


> Thinking about mixing it with corn.


Okay, what are your reasons for wanting to feed it?


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

we have used Horse n Mule for axis and hogs....they love it!

don't see why whitetail wouldn't like it either...we have setout blocks before made of the same stuff.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

i've got a buddy who swears by it. they deer come to it on a daily basis, twice a day, and they rarely miss a feeding!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> Okay, what are your reasons for wanting to feed it?


Bait site in OH


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

i dont know how good it would come out of a feeder because of the molasses it might get cloged. but i have used it just putin it in a pile but if it rains they didnt seem to like it that much.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

my buddy would just spread it out in a long line on the ground, but i think it would do fine in a feeder...the molassas doesn't really do much to the consistancy


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

davydtune said:


> Bait site in OH


I get that. What I mean, is why are you considering this over corn?


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

bsites9 said:


> my buddy would just spread it out in a long line on the ground, but i think it would do fine in a feeder...the molassas doesn't really do much to the consistancy


Depends on the type of sweet feed. Some of it isn't bad, but a lot of them will set up like a brick.


----------



## vaun67 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Sweet feed*

I've used it from a feeder and it will definitely clog it up. Corn is a better option.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Sneaky Apasum said:


> I get that. What I mean, is why are you considering this over corn?


I'm not, just want to add to the corn. Right now I'm using corn and pouring molasses or buck jam over it. Thought this maybe a bit easier and probably a little cheaper.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I think Sneaky's point is that corn alone works just fine and you don't gain much with the added cost of sweet feed, or molasses or buck jam either.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

goathollow said:


> I think Sneaky's point is that corn alone works just fine and you don't gain much with the added cost of sweet feed, or molasses or buck jam either.


I've actually had the opposite experience with it. The corn by itself doesn't get hit as hard by the deer and because of that the squirrels and **** get a good share of it. Once I started using the jam the deer started to hit it instantly.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i have mixed sweet feed with corn and have had good luck with it


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

davydtune said:


> I've actually had the opposite experience with it. The corn by itself doesn't get hit as hard by the deer and because of that the squirrels and **** get a good share of it. Once I started using the jam the deer started to hit it instantly.


If they eat it better up there, then yeah, sweet feed would be a better way to go, probably.

Around here, I've used just about everything. Seems to me, if they won't eat the corn, then they have something in the woods like acorns that they are preocupied with.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Sure they love it, most of them have corn in them. Can't do it in my state, but they come to my horses poopy pile with that in it!!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

They make a granule type molasses you can add in,and won't clog your feeder,also they make flavored oils for livestock that seem to work well also,(if not using a gravity feeder)I jus toss a couple 12+ mineral blocks and and mix a small atv trailer with oats and butterscotch flavored oil,I cut plastic 55 gallon drums in 1/2 and pour a 5 gallon bucket worth in and,the deer jus hang out like @ a restaurant and waiting to be seated lol I dump feed 2 x weekly startn end of may-early june,and by huntn season,I got all the locals picketing @ my gate lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

I tried it back when I was in La and had the strangest results. The deer would only eat the corn out of it and not touch the other part. I don't know what the deal was, but the deer in that area would eat anything but the sweet feed.


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

in NJ, deer hardly touch corn but will eat a 50 lb. bag of sweet feed in a couple of hours!


----------



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

too many bears around here for that. when ever we put corn out the bears usually take over. i bet they would really love that sweet feed


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

You need to build a feed trough with a roof over it to keep the rain off the sweet feed. Also, if you hang your stand right, the roof will prevent the deer from seeing you drawing your bow.


----------



## kenmack (Dec 6, 2008)

"All Stock" from tractor supply is cheaper than sweet feed and is nearly the same. It has less molassis in it and has protein and fat and other minerals in it. It is more nutritionally complete than corn and might be less attractive to *****. It crumbles when wet. Last year it was cheaper than corn. This year corn is cheaper.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Some of the stuff I have been using(sweet feed) has corn mixed in with it. . doesnt work worth a crap if it rains, but I went from 200 pics a week on the camera to over 700 a week. . 

they like it


----------



## Countryborn96 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Anyone heard of this?*



davydtune said:


> Anyone use sweet feed for deer bait?


I have a buddy that swears by using sweet feed to bring in deer. The brand is called "JP" sweet feed and has a red tag he says. Anyone heard of it and know where I can purchase some?


----------



## Antleraddict62 (Jan 11, 2016)

Can you run sweet feed in a feeder?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I'd be careful with sweet feed.Too much can kill a horse.I have no idea what too much could do to a deer.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I used to use sweet feed years ago and the deer loved it.....



Tim


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

davydtune said:


> Anyone use sweet feed for deer bait?


Kinda expensive deer bait, I have found that the deer do not care for the oats much.


----------



## CattleGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

its the molasses that drives them too it mainly, im sure the other ingredients help too I go to GFS food stores and buy there BULK molasses and go to Sams and buy the PURPLE Kool aid mix They love it! I saw someone else on here also mentioned putting Purple / Grape Kool aid mix down


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

My dad used it last year and the deer hammered it! The problem for us was if you got a couple days of hard rain on it it would mold fast and really stink

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I mix a bag of sweet feed and a bag of corn in the winter time (after season here in IN ofcourse) and top it off with molasses. Great way to pro ide nourishment during the toughest time of the year food wise on deer, and take inventory on what survived.


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

Stock and stable sweet feed. I will use some to start the season along with some corn when I'm trying to get pictures. After the plot comes up I back off the corn and sweet feed. I give it to the deer as a treat maybe every other week. When the rut gets kicking I go back to pouring the sweet feed to them. They hammer it until after the season. Once it starts to warm the deer leave our property for a few months and head back down to the creek Stuff works wonders


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I get a mix from my local feed mill called white tail delight corn soy beans black sunflower and 12% protien with molasses they love it.


----------



## josh squash (Oct 12, 2020)

Well I also just help them with a snack during winter snow months with sweet feed much cheaper than deer food ect ,they love it I wouldn't bait deer to hunt as far as that goes its not actually hunting in my book if thats your style have at it don't bother me non either way ,,,,,,back to sweet don't u think its more nutrition than cow corn ??


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I’ve tried everything here in the south. Big and J, flavored powders, cmere deer, sweet feed, etc. corn is by far the most feasible and all around best attractant. As far as minerals i use a trophy rock in the spring and that is all. It may work better up there but I haven’t seen any advantage of anything over plain corn.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Davy just watch if it gets wet it gets moldy. If u want just the smell maybe get dry molasses and mix your own


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't even keep deer chuck from clogging a spin type feeder. I worked for Wayne Feeds when I was just out of high school. They had a feed called Sweet Bulky. I think that it was sileage tossed in molasses. Sticky as could be and smelled wonderful. I would like to try some of that for deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

josh squash said:


> Well I also just help them with a snack during winter snow months with sweet feed much cheaper than deer food ect ,they love it I wouldn't bait deer to hunt as far as that goes its not actually hunting in my book if thats your style have at it don't bother me non either way ,,,,,,back to sweet don't u think its more nutrition than cow corn ??


Help them by killing them?


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

No, never.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use it in a covered trough and the deer eat it fine. So do the *****, possums, pigs, anything else that can get in the trough. If it gets wet, they don't touch it as it turns to mush.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Been using it for years mix it right in with corn


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Use all stock instead of horse feed.


----------



## josh squash (Oct 12, 2020)

Well I have been using just 12% sweet feed and have deer ,coyotes,fishercats,dabbits fox lol all of them caught on cameras eating mostly the deer though 2xs a day morn and night eating bucks ans does, bucks with horns still its now March should be steady g soon one would think well good pics still 👍


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I shouldn't let this secret out but just use whole corn that you pour A & W vanilla root beer on the corn. Deer go insane for it.


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I shouldn't let this secret out but just use whole corn that you pour A & W vanilla root beer that you pour on the corn. Deer go insane for it.


OMG for real? I would have never thought that! Gonna give it a try this year!!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweet Feed and Cattle Cubes are usually 12-20% protein and have fat, minerals etc mixed in with them. For the price, they’re a much better option than corn from a nutrition standpoint if you’re into supplemental feeding deer. I don’t hunt over my feeders but try feeding December through August with a 16-20% protein feed. 
It’s expensive but you notice the difference.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow this is an oldie, lol! To update I tried it on a small piece of private land I hunted in Ohio. Tried 2 years and all I really did was feed racoons and squirrels, lol! The few deer that came to it where all at night. I did shot two deer, a doe and an 8pt, off that property but neither were over the bait. Lost access due to commercial building many years back. I'll never waste my time or $ with it again.


----------



## Anthony Hurley (9 mo ago)

huntlife407 said:


> i dont know how good it would come out of a feeder because of the molasses it might get cloged. but i have used it just putin it in a pile but if it rains they didnt seem to like it that much.


Works well in warm weather. Deer love it. I have used it for years. They prefer it over corn 100 times out of 100. Test for urself. Put one feeder up with corn. Next to it. Put sweetfeed in one. U will empty ur sweet feed feeder 3 to 1 over corn feeder. Just do not use it in winter time it will freeze up and gob up ur feeders. Warm weather only. Years of great results. Deer will not miss a feeding as long as it’s in feeders. Also what works best in corn feeders is 50/50 whole kernal corn and rock salt. I mix 50 lb of while kernal to 50 lb of rock salt now there is ur mix for wintertime feed. But swwetfeed is number 1 in my book for warmer weather feeding.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

So, do people actually register here to add a comment to old threads? I don't get it.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

No, the search function on this platform is terrible. It just puts results in random order. If you don't look at the actual date on a post this is what happens. 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Juneauhunt said:


> So, do people actually register here to add a comment to old threads? I don't get it.


 Like guys with 10,000 post still asking why this happens 😜😉😜


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

mez said:


> No, the search function on this platform is terrible. It just puts results in random order. If you don't look at the actual date on a post this is what happens.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


True. But, before you can comment, don't you have to register? Which means that the topic was so interesting to someone that they registered into the site to leave a comment, regardless of the date.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just mix a couple of boxes of cherry or strawberry pre sweetened Kool Aid or Jello Gelatin powder with corn in your feeder. Deer love it! so do bears and hogs....


----------

